# Bonnie & Clyde from Craigslist



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Just a little preview of AMA Rescues new fur kids, Bonnie & Clyde. The backyard breeder called them 'boy and girl' and after a botched c-section Bonnie is all used up. Her pups can be purchased on Craigslist. Don't worry, I will get them cleaned up soon - they just had surgery yesterday.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bonnie and Clyde are adorable, Bron. I do hope they find their forever home together. 

Thank you, again, Earth Angel, for all you do.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bron, thank you so much for rescuing Bonnie and Clyde, now they will never go without a day of love ever again. Thanks to you and all of the Earth Angels for rescuing these precious souls. I just can't believe how well Clyde is doing after his neuter, they are just the cutest. :wub:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Bron thanks for all you do for these sweet little ones and all the others who have come across your heart!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:ThankYou:Bron for the video. You have done such a wonderful job with these 2. they are absolutely adorable. Can't wait till all the others see this today. I would *love* to take them both, I am just not sure I could handle 3. OH I'M PRAYING THEY CAN STAY TOGETHER Bron. You can tell how they lean on each other in the body language and EYES. It's so obvious. Oh, I want them both so bad. How sweet they are. I was crying, just seeing them in that video. It's happy tears bec they look so sweet and happy together, but shy you are right.


I hate that the pups are on CL.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bonnie and Clyde are so precious! Thank you from the bottom of my heart, for rescuing them. I pray that they find a loving forever home and that they can be together. Such sweetness deserves that!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a fabulous way to start a day :chili::chili::chili:---looking into the eyes of two prisoners set free! I doesn't get any better than this! Bron, you are at the top of our list if President Obama calls for a human oscar :thumbsup:, or the Pope calls for saint-hood. Yes, that would happen very fast because you have more than one miracle under your belt. :wub:
and even the names are perfect!
Kandis, don't wait long. . .


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

It is so wonderful to see them looking so sweet together. They truly adore one another! I would hate for them to be separated. Great work as always Bron!! I can't wait to see them all pretty. They will be perfect! 

Thank you to Bron, Edie, and the AMA for saving them!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That video brings tears to my eyes, their whole story does. What cute little sweeties they are, and it looks lie shy Clyde wants to play. I really hope they can stay together.

Love the names - great job Bron - and as always, thank you for everything that you do and for sharing it with us.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

BRAVO!!! Bonnie and Clyde are just precious and so fortunate to have been found by our rescue SUPER HEROS! Sweet babies, your lives are just going to get better and better!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww - what a couple of sweeties! Thank you for rescuing them and giving them the love they deserve!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I love the new names too!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh how perfect they are together....definetly a team for life! They are so happy and sweet. How blessed they are to have been rescued by you guys! Lifting up a prayer for the perfect furever home ~ TOGETHER!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy tears, now. Bron I'm so glad they are safe from those greeders and that they will know what love is. They are both adorable and I'm praying they get adopted together. Thank you and everyone at AMA for helping them. :chili::chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

:smcry: Tears of joy.....they really are cute. I do hope that they stay together....I cannot imagine them without one another. So happy to see them safe.

I have been scouring CL (California) since they have the most ads for selling puppies, day and night and flagging constantly. I don't know if it does any good but it makes me crazy to see that these people can get away with this. So very sad.

Please keep us posted on those beautiful babies!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww they're sooo cute and sweet. I hope they are adopted together. I had two Malts and a Cocker when I took in Rylee (6) and Bitsy (10), they were a bonded pair too. Funny it really wasn't that bad taking in two instead of one, a bit expensive at first since they needed extensive vetting,but hardly any issues since. 

Since these two are younger than mine were and have good teeth and been vetted,they should be a burden at all...

I don't regret taking both at once, I fell in love with them instantly:wub:...they've been total joy.:wub:

I hope others will see it the same way and take them both.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Happy tears, now. Bron I'm so glad they are safe from those greeders and that they will know what love is. They are both adorable and I'm praying they get adopted together. Thank you and everyone at AMA for helping them. :chili::chili:


My sentiments exactly. What sweet fluffs.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

They are precious!!! Welcome to your new life B & C!!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh they are so sweet and cute! Thank you for saving these babies! Who knows why could have ended up with them  i can't help but think of those poor babies of theirs and what kind of ppl will get them


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

They just have to be adopted together....my girls are mother (Mia) & daughter (Macy) & they are extremely bonded....when we got them we were asked if we could take them both because they were so bonded...we weren't looking to get 2 at once, but when we saw how attached they were we just didn't have the heart to separate them. The only thing I really worry about is what will happen when one of them passes & leaves the other....I dread that day. It's so cute how they have to be in sight of each other all the time... even at bath time when one is getting bathed, the other sits right on the floor by me watching as if to say "don't worry...I'm right here"...You just can't have Clyde without Bonnie !!

Hugs, Blanche & The Malty Crew


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

thank you so much for saving them!!! hope they can find a furever home soon!!


----------

